# FS: 26G Aqueon Bowfront set



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

26G Aqueon Bowfront with heater, fluval 204 filter (with glass lily pipes), lights, timer and gravel. Filter has wonderful flow and is in perfect working condition. Tank is regularly cleaned and has no marks/scratches.

Sorry for the bad pics but we realized we hadn't taken any after I started taking it down.




























$175obo

Drop-off or Pick-up


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Bumpy Bumpy


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Argh!!!! I have this in the 16 gallon and love it. I wish I had seen this a couple weeks ago. I paid so much more for less new!


Still Thinking...... What is the foot print? I don't think I have a stand but, if it's not snap up in the next couple pay days...... Hmmmmmm I just may be able to swing it.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

The footprint is 24x15x21

It's actually our favourite tank but we purchased a 125G last year and have finally come to terms with the fact that we don't have the time to maintain so many tanks :-(


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Ooo I have a stand that is 28 x 19 1/2. Man I wish I had the money now!


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

You could always make an offer ;-D 

This really is a very clean set-up and has been very well maintained. It's well worth the asking price.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Sophie,

I can see it is worth the asking price. I just can't do it right now, and I don't want to insult you by making a low offer.

There really are some amazing deals on BCA. Wow.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Hollyhawk said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> I can see it is worth the asking price. I just can't do it right now, and I don't want to insult you by making a low offer.
> 
> There really are some amazing deals on BCA. Wow.


lol I know, eh! Wish *I * had the money, lol.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Sophie

I pm'd a couple times but they are not showing up in my sent box. Let me now.

I would love the plants...... tank set and assesories as above......$ 130?


Wish full pms went through.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL Now I'm bumping so Sophie can see this. I'm not having any luck at all.... sigh....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Pm'd you if the stuff is sold, please close the thread


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

It is still for sale. A coworker gave me a 
30 gal. today.


----------

